# Mirrorless on the Move?



## old-pr-pix (May 11, 2017)

Note I made no comment on how fast mirrorless was moving or whether that was good or bad! Likely the debate of dSLR vs. Mirrorless will continue for quite a while. Yet, I found some interesting 'facts' in the CIPA data for the 1st quarter of 2017. DSLR shipments declined globally (-8.3%) for 1Q17 (vs. 1Q16) while mirrorless shipments increased significantly but from a lower base (+45%). This was consistent across essentially all major markets - Japan, Asia, Europe, & Americas. The most dramatic major market increase was in the Americas where mirrorless shipments were up 78% year-on-year. ('Other' was up 88% but that is a very small slice of the overall picture.)

In Japan mirrorless now is getting close to 1:1 with dSLR - roughly 45% of all shipments are mirrorless. In the Americas the ratio is closer to 1:3.3. DSLR's clearly still dominate in the Americas, however, that ratio used to be 1:6 not long ago so the increased penetration of mirrorless even in the US seems evident. Globally now 36% of shipments are mirrorless


----------

